# Death Korps of Krieg Commission



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Recantly i recived a commision to repose three guys for the command squad from the Death Korps of Krieg army. Yesterday I received the minis and went strait to work. I'm made the flag bearer stabbing a traitor guardsman. The client wanted the vitem to by nied to the wall but i ran out of space on the 25 mm base so i dropped it. Hope he likes it.

http://brovatar.blogspot.com/2012/07/take-no-prisoners.html




























Cheers, 
Brovatar.


----------



## Josie (Jul 8, 2012)

Bloody brilliant! Is the flag from the Cadian command squad?


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

No, it actually comes with the Forge World Kit.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Looking good! Quite pleased with him so far


----------



## sgjohnson (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Some more Wip photos of the DKOK trio Enjoy

http://brovatar.blogspot.com/2012/07/slice-and-dice.html




















Cheers,
Brovatar.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

That's fucking awesome. The Unforgiven are proud to have fought alongside such men at Vraks.

+rep (if I can).


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Here they are the finished trio. Can't wait to see them painted.

More photos on the blog:
http://brovatar.blogspot.com/2012/07/hold-your-ground.html














































Cheers,
Brovatar.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Friggin awesome! good stuff man


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

This work is beautiful! +rep


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

These guys are cool. Lots of character.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Those are fantastic, I love them. The change from bayonnet to plasma gun looks good, but then they both look good.

Rev


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Can't wait to get them and start painting them up.

(The reason for the change from lasgun to plasma is because the lasgun wasn't a DKOK one and I wanted to keep with consistency)


----------

